# Maui Waterfall NOT on "Road to Hana"?



## webdizzy (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm looking for an easy to moderate, short (1 mile or less) hike on Maui which leads to a waterfall with pools below that is NOT on "the road to Hana", and is preferably in west Maui.  Does anyone know if one exists?


----------



## Luanne (Aug 8, 2010)

Through a google search I found this:

http://adventuremaui.com/waterfalls.htm

If you scroll down it does mention at least one falls that is in west Maui, but it sounds like it may be more of a hike than you're looking for.

Here's another site that might be interesting.

http://www.waterfallswest.com/page.php?id=maui


----------



## webdizzy (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to do those searches. I've been doing Google searches, too, and found both of those sites.  Seems like most of what I find are sites for organized, group tours and they don't say where the waterfall is.  My travel partner and I want to do the hike on our own and be able to get right up to and in the waterfall pool.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 8, 2010)

webdizzy said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do those searches. I've been doing Google searches, too, and found both of those sites.  Seems like most of what I find are sites for organized, group tours and they don't say where the waterfall is.  My travel partner and I want to do the hike on our own and be able to get right up to and in the waterfall pool.



The second site looked like it had the information you needed.  It had the name of the falls, then if you clicked on that gave you the location and directions on how to get there.


----------



## webdizzy (Aug 8, 2010)

Luanne said:


> The second site looked like it had the information you needed.  It had the name of the falls, then if you clicked on that gave you the location and directions on how to get there.



Yeah, but I'm trying to avoid that one lane road.  Last time we tried driving it (last year) coming from the Olivine Pools, I chickened out and we turned around.     That site only shows two and they're both off that road.


----------



## RedDogSD (Aug 11, 2010)

webdizzy said:


> Yeah, but I'm trying to avoid that one lane road.  Last time we tried driving it (last year) coming from the Olivine Pools, I chickened out and we turned around.     That site only shows two and they're both off that road.



That one lane road is really not very scary.  I came head to head with many other cars during the trip.  Everyone drives slow and is courteous.  People will move over, and there are lots of places on the road to pull to the side when needing to fit 2 cars on it.  Honestly, I don't think you are going to find any good falls in West Maui without going on that road.  The rest of West Maui is all commercialized.


----------

